# Rossettes or Badges?



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

At the SLH show last week every pen in the hall had a small rossette pinned to it before the show started, then if your cat was lucky enough to win any of its classes you would take the card to the show managers bench where you would be given a small pin on badge which you then pinned to your rossette, my question is... for those who attended or have seen this system what do you think of it?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

They did that at a TICA show i went too but you can't a badge if you finalled then got your place number on it and the judge's name. Good idea really as it's easier to keep badges on the rosette and not have loads of prizecards side class rosettes hanging about.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I do understand what you mean. but while at the show i did hear so many complaining about this system. personally i do like to see rossettes on a show pen , these badges were pretty mall really and most of the pens looked bare lol .


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

I really like this idea, I have been to two Tica shows where they did this. We got to choose the colour of rosette we liked for our cats then got these lovely little badges when they finalled, it does make life easier I think,rather than cards and different rosettes that tend to get crushed up on the way home lol.

Interesting to hear a GCCF show doing it, someone else suggested a booklet system a while back too?

Izzie


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi interested to see what happens. going for a nosey at my first fife show tomoz. i do thing that cards or certficates should be done away with unless best in show or something special and just have the rosettes instead


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Depends on how it is done - the TICA shows do it with a huge big fancy rossie and then badges on it which I think works but the rossie needs to be a decent size I think for it to look effective?

We are considering it for our clubs first show but the rossies we have been looking at are the size of a big fancy Best of Breed rossie so pens won't look bare?


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I went to that show and I can honestly say ,if given the choice between a badge or a nice BOB rosette for instance then I know which one I would go for.
Yes it means every cat starts with a rosette so no one has a bare pen,but I love to see a pen decorated with rosettes,so badges just don't float my boat Im afraid.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

poshmog said:


> I went to that show and I can honestly say ,if given the choice between a badge or a nice BOB rosette for instance then I know which one I would go for.
> Yes it means every cat starts with a rosette so no one has a bare pen,but I love to see a pen decorated with rosettes,so badges just don't float my boat Im afraid.


hi Posh, i have to agree with you , sure everyone gets a rossette to start with but i will say this that the ones they used were pretty small, and the pin on badges were like something a child would wear, it was just a little yellow pin on badge with "FIRST" printed on it. i do understand that shows have to try and save on costs but a silly tin badge which prob cost pennies IMHO is really cheap.as i said in an earlier post ive never heared so many complaints lol.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Raggs,

The Tica badges were better than that, they had the placing and judges name,ok they were small but quite a bit of detail and the rosettes were really big and very nice, if clubs cheapen it down too much then its very disappointing for exhibitors.Some GCCF shows have absolutely hideous rosettes, if they cut down costs too much then they will find exhibitors staying away anyway because no one wants crap rosettes!

Izzie


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it's a great idea


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

may said:


> I think it's a great idea


I prefer badges. I suppose it really depends on how many rosettes you win and the type of show. You can go to some TICA shows and on the second day you can't see some cats for rosettes, whilst the owners may be proud it does nothing to foster relationships between the winners and the losers. At least if everyone gets a rosette you have a memento of the show.

I don't think that a cheap tin badge cheapens it as long at the rosette is of decent quality.


----------

